# Cinnamite



## Macon (Nov 8, 2010)

Has anyone used this around their bees or for any kind of treatment within the hive? 
I used this in my Greenhouse while I was growing strawberries in the winter time. I also had a hive of bumble bees. It did not effect them at all. So I was wondering if it could be used around honey bees?


----------



## Cindy (Mar 21, 2011)

I would probably try and call the manufacture just to make sure it is safe. I have used ground cinnamon around my Bee hives to help keep the ants away and that worked really well for me. Let me know if you find any info since this product sounds interesting.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Interesting idea, but it does not work well. The active ingredient in Cinnamite is cinnamaldehyde. Here is a study done on varroa mites and various plant oils, including cinnamaldehyde. The best outcome was below 10%, so not really a good outcome at all. I have natural beekeeper with over 150 hives nearby. He has tried a lot of things and now used Succracide for his hives instead. He said his hives are now stronger, since he no longer uses the harsh stuff, and a twice per year wash down does take care of the mites.
Here is the link:
http://www.aensionline.com/jasr/jasr/2006/1032-1036.pdf


----------

